# CLP-325W Hard reset



## Yvananda (Jan 5, 2012)

Hello,

Is anyone aware to how to reset a printer to it's original settings?
Is there a button to push to reset it ?
Is there a combination of button to push during a certain time ?
Any idea is welcomed.

Thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You can restore factory defaults via the setup menu after you login to the unit (User Manual p36/37).

I'm not sure of a hard reset as I can't get the entire User Manual to download.


----------



## Yvananda (Jan 5, 2012)

Thank you Dogg,
That's my problem, I can not login, I forgot my user name &/or password 
Any idea to what to do in that case?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I can find no reference to a manual reset procedure. Have you tried contacting Samsung tech support?


----------



## Yvananda (Jan 5, 2012)

Dogg said:


> I can find no reference to a manual reset procedure. Have you tried contacting Samsung tech support?


Yes I did, I have ticket number and they were supposed to contact me yesterday.
I will keep you informed.


----------

